# Be Careful What You Wish For



## Maggie-NC

On Wednesday, my rehabber friend contacted me. A member of the group I belong to is also the owner of a wildlife pest control company who is one of the good guys and saves all of the animals/birds he comes across. He had won the bid to remove some pigeons from an apartment house that is being renovated. He contacted my friend and said there were a number of nests in the attic.

Well, he and his crew went there yesterday pm and brought out 24 babies in varying sizes plus about 12 unhatched eggs. We divvied them up and I now have 12 of the cutest little buggers you ever saw. There are 4 itsy bitsies, 4 about 2 weeks and 4 about 3 weeks, give or take a few days. I am attaching a pic of the itsy bitsies. I will post more but I've gone braindead on resizing for the moment and am having difficulty getting them down to 100kb.

We put the eggs under our 6 or so pairs and my friend took some also. Have no idea if they'll hatch. They are soooooo cute. May even get more today because they're going back this am to start removing the poop and there are a few more juvvies that he thought may be able to be on their own. My husband is on his way up there now to check them out. They will board up all the entrances so the adult parents can't get back in. That in itself is heartbreaking but at least their babies are saved.

 Did I say this is fun!


----------



## kittypaws

OMG Maggie, you are so going to have your hands full for the next month or so. 

Its great your friend, who works for the pest control company is they way he is so that all of the critters rescued are not "disposed" of .

Have fun with the babies and the bigger babies!!


----------



## Feefo

That is wonderful Maggie, you and your friend deserve a medal.

Frightening, though, to realise how many little ones were in there and could have been destroyed had the wrong person done the clearing.

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> On Wednesday, my rehabber friend contacted me. A member of the group I belong to is also the owner of a wildlife pest control company who is one of the good guys and saves all of the animals/birds he comes across. He had won the bid to remove some pigeons from an apartment house that is being renovated. He contacted my friend and said there were a number of nests in the attic.
> 
> Well, he and his crew went there yesterday pm and brought out 24 babies in varying sizes plus about 12 unhatched eggs. We divvied them up and I now have 12 of the cutest little buggers you ever saw. There are 4 itsy bitsies, 4 about 2 weeks and 4 about 3 weeks, give or take a few days. I am attaching a pic of the itsy bitsies. I will post more but I've gone braindead on resizing for the moment and am having difficulty getting them down to 100kb.
> 
> We put the eggs under our 6 or so pairs and my friend took some also. Have no idea if they'll hatch. They are soooooo cute. May even get more today because they're going back this am to start removing the poop and there are a few more juvvies that he thought may be able to be on their own. My husband is on his way up there now to check them out. They will board up all the entrances so the adult parents can't get back in. That in itself is heartbreaking but at least their babies are saved.
> 
> Did I say this is fun!


Oh how sweet. I wish I was closer so I could help you out. You will be one busy lady for a while. Thanks for taking in the babies and saving thier lives..........


----------



## maryco

How cute!! Tons of tiny pigeons .. Great job!


----------



## TAWhatley

OMG Maggie! What a wonderful pile of pigeons! You certainly have your work cut out for you with all those little beaks to feed.

Terry


----------



## TerriB

The picture you posted is so precious and beautiful, with the mix of tones and colors, the texture of the soft fluff against the smooth skin and beaks. Thanks to you, the other rehabber, and the rescuer!


----------



## christina11

Wow Maggie it looks like you shall have your feathers in a bunch with all these squabs comming lol its great the man didnt let there little lives get hurt or worse thank god he is soo kind hearted.

I hope you get lots of strength to look after all of those gentle little angels they are soo wounderful looking good luck!!!!
Cant wait to see some more pics and of the eggs that should hatch too wow what a lot of work thinking of it makes me tired lol.


----------



## Skyeking

*Great Rescue!*

Maggie,

You do have your work cut out. Thank you for taking on the care and looking out for the welfare of all these youngsters.

You and your friend will be quite busy with the babies. I just want to thank you on behalf of all the mom and dad pigeons that think they have lost their little ones. I hopethat somehow they know their babies are in good hands and can go on with their lives.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Thanks everyone and a special to Christina for the great animation of a baby hatching. We're keeping fingers crossed on that.

My husband brought home 3 juveniles this morning. If they had only another week or so they would have made it ok. We put them in our empty small aviary for a short while and none of them can fly. We now have them in the garage in a regular cage. They are so scared. They stay in a little pile together. The others are in 3 separate plastic boxes in the house. My husband said there were at least 100 adults on top of the house and some still going in to the attic. He went into the attic with our friend and that's how he got the 3 juvvies. There were parents flying all around, I'm sure scared and wondering where their babies were. It will take our friend about a week to clean the attic so he will be removing adults all along and closing all the entrances. There's also a large number of starlings that live in the attic also but my husband said he didn't see any babies. In any event, they will be cared for if our friend finds them. 

So far, they are taking the exact very well. I had wanted to try Phil's nipple feeding but with so many there is no way we can do that right now. 

I worry about such silly things like names.  Right now most of them look just alike so I can't name them and even if I do, I'll probably never be able to match one up with a name. But, naming them gives them some respect and dignity in my eyes, whether they know it or not.

I'll keep you posted. Right now their tummies are full and they're asleep on the kitchen table.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Moving babies*

You have probably thought of this, but I have wondered if when forced to remove babies from nests, it could be done in a very visible and obvious way so that one or some of the parents could follow to see where the babies are being taken. Perhaps move the babies in the bed of an open pick-up truck, or by baby carriage, or whatever. Perhaps the adults would then be able to care for their identifiable babies at a suitable site. 

You probably live too far away from the renovation site for this to work. I wonder if anyone else has ever done this.

Modified notes from my log, last year:
Last May 27th, 2005, on a late Friday evening, around dark, I am cominng home at 20:30. About ten meters around the corner from our apartment, I see a small baby black bird (Amsel) under a car on a narrow one-lane one-way street (Im Ferkulum Strasse) at the entry way door to the five-story brick building before the former Mexican Manhattan Restaurant (now Maison Blau). (Every ten minutes a long, middle-accordian-jointed bus will pass two meters from where the bird is). I watch the baby bird (no tail feathers) and the frantic parent birds for more than half an hour. They are chirping alarm cries. It goes under a parked car. Then I see it go back to the darkened doorway. It will not be safe there once morning comes, and the nearest green place accessible to the parents is thirty or so meters down the street, and another ten meters through a covered drive. I get my (fishing) net with aluminum pole from home. Then another baby bird joins the first. I slowly approach and scoop the two birds up, and a third appears, whom I scoop up by hand. I call our neighbor (a retired city sanitation worker) for his confirming opinion, and my wife Hilde comes down from a neighbor lady's roof deck over our apartment (where Hilde was watering the plants for the weekend). The babies try to flutter up out of the fishing net, but can rise up less than a foot with their undeveloped wings. I make sure the parents see me and follow me and see what I am doing. I stand on a low utility box next to the 6-foot-high brick wall enclosing the garden, lean over the wall, and gently drop the babies out of the net onto the grass and undergrowth of a small garden belonging to the Johanneshaus (a halfway house and shelter for 600+ homeless men) directly across the street from our second-floor apartment. T
May 29, 2005 Sunday
I call to the lay religious brother (an elderly man) of the Johanneshaus as he is going into a door leading from the street through the garden to the building, and tell him about the dead baby pigeon in the nest in their window, and about the three baby blackbird chicks which I put in their garden Friday evening. He says he doesn’t have time for the birds. 
At 21:45 the Amsel parents chirp to their (3?) chicks to be quiet for the night. 
May 30, 2005 Monday
Heavy and steady rain past dawn. A lot of chirping from the Amsel parents: I go out to check at 5:30 or so. Pigeons on the sidewalk eating.
In the afternoon, I see the male and female Amsel (blackbird) parents stop off at the far right brick-lattice window across the street, check to see that the coast is clear, and go down to the garden of the Johanneshaus to feed their chicks (we know at least one of the three is still alive since Friday evening. Probably at least two, since the male went straight down to the bush, and the female went towards the corner off to the left, where I had dropped the chicks off. The male is dark black with an orange beak, and the female is a dark brown. I go to the top (5th) floor of our apartment building stairway to look at the Amsels.
The male pigeon from the abandoned nest with the dead baby pigeon across the street is calling for his mate.

I am busy with more pigeon rescues follow this summer (2005). I am sure at least two of the baby blackbirds made it, and quite possibly three. I think the blackbird parents liked the garden so much the raised more babies there, because I saw the parents darting into a small bush long after the babies I rescued were flying.

Ideas don't cost much to throw around, but to put them into effect can be a serious undertaking. Best of luck with the young ones.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Maggie, 

WOW, when it rains it pours, huh? LOL. You are definitely going to be one busy lady with all those youngsters and babies to feed and care for! Your friend is a caring one to at least save the animals when he provides his service. I feel sorry for the worried parents, but I suppose it's much better that the babies were saved and the parents will of course raise more youngsters. To me, this is a win/win outcome.

Good luck with all those new ones!


----------



## Maggie-NC

My husband just called me out to the aviary where we had our pigeons setting the eggs from the house being renovated. Under one of our homers, Holly, was the tiniest little ball of yellow fluff I have ever seen. Holly (a male) is very protective of it already. We don't know about the baby's sibling because my friend called this morning and said her pigeons wouldn't sit the four eggs she took home with her and they were all cold this morning. She did break them all and 3 had only yolk and the 4th had some blood but that is it.

We lost two of the eggs we had because our Frosty refused to set them and they got cold. We didn't check them - just don't want to know if anything was in them. 

I hope this little miracle baby survives. That brings the count to 16. 

Larry, I enjoyed your journal notes. I just don't think in our case letting the parents know where we're going with their babies would work. Usually, when we find them under "our" bridge, we have to put them in the car so there's no way they could tell where we go. In this recent rescue, again, they had to be put in either a truck or car for transport.

Just thought you'd be interested.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Maggie,

Oh...how wonderful, a baby fluff ball!  I hope baby # 16 does well. You will have a whole flock to release when they all grow up then, won't you? That should be an interesting event. I'm sure you are just concentrating on getting them raised, day by day....


----------



## stach_n_flash

lol its sad how many baby birds wont see their mom or dad again  well i geuss your their new mom  lol good luck and are you going to keep them and see if they can home ?


----------



## naturegirl

You are so lucky if you think of it. Just to hole one right now would be so nice. Brings back memories of my Pesto when she was a little one just like that. I never get babies  only adults. Babies are so fun to feed and watch grow. Congratulations !!!


----------



## jazaroo

Hi Maggie,

What a huge stroke of luck for these birds to have a removal person who really cares and to have you and your husband to available to take them in. A really great job!

Ron


----------



## Maggie-NC

Many thanks to everyone. It sure keeps us jumping.  The little baby in the aviary made it through the night so, so far so good. It takes us about one hour to feed, change their boxes and, of course, love on them. The 3 juveniles we got yesterday are still scared but they are moving about in their cage more rather than piling on top of each other in a corner. I saw one at their water bowl but no evidence of them eating seed. It's rather interesting in that they take less Exact than the smaller ones. They should be eating and flying very shortly.

stachnflash - we will not be keeping any of these. Hopefully, we can release most of them in a couple of months.

naturegirl - I know what you mean about holding the babies. We usually get fledglings who are still loving and cute, but there is nothing like the itsy bitsy ones. We got up about 5:30 this am to get things organized for the day and as soon as they heard me in the kitchen almost all of them started squealing. They are already very sociable and will "eat" your hands if you put them in their box.

They are very precious. The man who rescued them does this all the time and has done so for years. He even carries pictures in his truck of the animals he has rescued.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Maggie,

Good luck with all the babies...they are all in good hands, that's for sure. And so wonderful that your friend does his job in such a humane way. I'm sure that not everyone in that line of work is so caring...kudos to him.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon

Oh, Maggie, 16 babies to care for all at once, in addition to all your other rescues  You were already very knowledgable, this should put you over the top, lol. This fellow who saved the babies is a special soul to protect the creatures that he removes and see that they are nurtured and released. Special blessings to all of you for your team work to ensure the health and safety of all of these babies and jouvies.

fp

I agree w/TerriB, that is a beautiful picture of the itsie-bitsies


----------



## christina11

Well im keeping my fingers crossed for number 16!!!!i belive that little squab shall do fine. 

Your doing a great job Maggie yes the best of the best all of those pigeons if they could smile would have a Huge smile lol.

Get some more pics if you can i just love seeing there little faces!!


----------



## Feather

Oh Maggie,

Bless your heart!
What a story! Your picture looks like wall paper. I know you have alot of work ahead of you. It's remarkable. I sure wish we had one of those good-guy pest controls over here. Maggie I wish you and your friends the best of luck with these "lil darlins" and I will keep a close eye on the outcome.

Best Wishes
Feather


----------



## Rooster2312

How great to hear of the rescue of these little babes. Good luck Maggie, you are doing a wonderful job. Loved the picture  !

Lindi


----------



## Feather

Wouldn't that picture be a cute border around a bird room?

Feather


----------



## stach_n_flash

lol well thats cool they will be free again and i cant wait till mine hatch 16 days now


----------



## Avalona Birdy

*gargles in amazement then Bounces up and down* WWHEEE the thought of all those CUTE little BABIES is making me HYPER!


----------



## Maggie-NC

*update*

Folks, this is getting really interesting.

Our friend delivered #17 this afternoon. It looks like it was born today. See picture. He also delivered the second egg and when my husband rushed out to the aviary to stick it under one of ours, he saw #18 had hatched under Ginger.
Now Ginger is a feral that we've had about 4 years, just too tame to release and she has wanted a baby more than any we've ever had. So, now she has one.

It is getting hilarious. I asked the hubby which pigeon he stuck today's egg under and he said he thought it was one of the white homers. 

I just hope this little #17 makes it. He is so tiny and frail but we'll do our best, of course. We were afraid to try putting him under one of the pigeons because they may have abandoned him.


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow, Maggie! You and your husband are going to be busy for sure! Best of luck with that new itty bitty baby .. so very precious.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Lady Tarheel said:


> Now Ginger is a feral that we've had about 4 years, just too tame to release and she has wanted a baby more than any we've ever had. So, now she has one.


Hi Maggie, 

You're really in hot water over there as more arrivals are being brought in! I hear you about Ginger and her wanting babies, I do hope as well that she can raise this little chick herself and feel accomplished. They really do seem to get depressed when they can't raise any.

Best of luck with all these new pigeons!


----------



## Skyeking

Well, Maggie....your baby cravings have *definitely *been *satisfied*
in *abundance.  *

You have been very blessed! 

Love the latest pic!


----------



## phyll

Maggie, 
This is wonderful! Your friend is a very kindhearted & special person to be concerned about all the creatures
he encounters. He's the type who gives others hope.
May God bless ALL of you for coming to the rescue of these babies. They're so adorable.

P.S.
Now I'm gettin' the bug to have one of those precious babies to care for here.

Phyll


----------



## Feather

Phyll, 

I was wondering if you said a prayer for Maggie...That would explain her wishes coming true, and Ginger's as well.

Love Ya 
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, Maggie, I don't think those pijies could be in better hands! I know you and your husband will be kept hoppin' but the rewards when they grow old enough to be released with be worth all the time, worry and trouble...

YOU GO! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK! As you can see, we are ALL keeping close tabs for updates and pictures!!


----------



## phyll

Feather,
Yes, Maggie is included on my list when I pray for my "pigeon people." I'm not sure if those particular prayers resulted in her "windfall" of sweet creatures, but this prayer may have played a part:
"Please watch over all creatures who are suffering that no one knows about, so someone may find out about them & help them." I know it's crude, but that's the way I say it every day.
Maggie's rescues weren't suffering yet, thank God, but they sure needed to be rescued at that point.

Because you asked that question, Feather, I am going to say something that I wanted to say to Maggie, but didn't.

Maggie, when Bob & I were at Mass last night, we prayed especially for you, & for the man who saved the babies & the eggs. I don't remember if I mentioned your other friend to Bob while we were in church, but she was not forgotten.

If you are so inclined, please tell your friends that they have been prayed for by other "pigeon" people.
If every person involved in construction, demolition, etc. had hearts such as your friend's, this world would be a much better place. 

Phyll


----------



## Maggie-NC

Phyll and Feather, thank you so very much. It means a lot to me to know that prayers are being said for us. I am a strong believer in prayer.

So far, things are going pretty good. The babies are growing so fast. The little nestlings are getting lots of new feathers. We moved the 4 older group into a cage this morning, put a bed in there and right now they're all piled into it. So cute. We put some seed in with them. The 3 juveniles my husband got out of the attic Friday, just this morning started pecking but we're still feeding them. Their looks are so misleading because they look grown but are still babies. One of the juveniles is quite beautiful with unusual coloring. Also, one of the 4 in the mid sized group is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen. Coloring is similar to the juvenile I mentioned but a little lighter color. Almost a silver/grey/brown combination.

The two babies in the aviary were fine this morning. My husband saw one but Ginger is very protective of hers and wouldn't budge and he didn't push the issue.

Our little hatchling, #17, started cheeping yesterday afternoon. She is growing and is up to about 3 1/2 cc per every two hour feeding. She seems to recognize our voices and when my husband feeds her nuzzles his fingers. We don't think the egg that was in the nest with her will hatch. It should have hatched yesterday but still may make it out today.

The young man who rescued these pigeons truly is a fine person. I met him for the first time Friday although I felt I had known him for years because my rehabber friend has talked about him and how kind he is. She usually winds up with many, many starlings from him during the summer. Other rehabbers in our group work mainly with mammals - squirrels, raccoons, opossums, etc., and he keeps them well supplied.

I'll try to update as often as I can. It usually takes about two hours to "do" all the critters in the am, and the daytime feedings are kinda staggered because of the frequency that we feed each group. Everyone gets fed for the night beginning about 7pm and that takes about an hour. Course, #17 is an ongoing feed, about every 2 hours now. We're still medicating and feeding the last little dove - boy, is it stubborn about eating. Then we have Otis and Mr. Humphries cages plus 4 more indoor birds to care for and all our boys and girls in the aviary.

But, you know what? I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## andinla

*wow do you have your hands full*

that is awesome that a pest control company cares about the birds. Give that man a big hug for me....if only they all were as kind..

good luck pigeon mama you will be a busy one for sometime to come.

Andi


----------



## jazaroo

Hi Maggie,

I am sitting here in awe. 

I could not imagine having to look after and be responsible for so many young lives at once. My hat is truly off to you and your husband on the fabulous job you and he are doing for them.

Ron


----------



## stach_n_flash

wow we have 4 pigeons and 2 on the way im having a count down 14 days left im so excited to post pics the babies ar going to be great in color  were keeping them although alot of people like them and i could sell them fast i want to keep them arround


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi stach n flash - I'm looking forward to seeing your babies also. They are the sweetest little fellows. Our new baby is now eating 7 cc of food, is trying to come out of the container to my hand and one eye is beginning to open.

The 14 days will go fast so be sure to let us know when they're born.


----------



## stach_n_flash

lol ill keep you all posted their due to hatch on a wensday witch is really bad for me as i have school track and a track meet the day after so i might post their birth day late 

13 days
i dont know if we will have a track meet on thats day so it depends because were in the final two weeks and the track meet is tommarow wish me luck i placed 1st and 5th last track meet


----------



## Lovebirds

stach_n_flash said:


> lol ill keep you all posted their due to hatch on a wensday witch is really bad for me as i have school track and a track meet the day after so i might post their birth day late
> 
> 13 days
> i dont know if we will have a track meet on thats day so it depends because were in the final two weeks and the track meet is tommarow wish me luck i placed 1st and 5th last track meet


Well let me be the first to wish you well. Let us know how you do. I've got 4 babies hatching tomorrow. These will be the last ones this year. These 4 are for a new flyer in our club so I won't be keeping them. (Boo Hoo!)....


----------



## Maggie-NC

I sure do wish you the best of luck! Remember, when the babies come not to disturb the nest just in case the parents get upset. Our two little babies in our aviary are really growing - like weeds  but we just peek at them every now and then. One set of foster parents don't mind too much but the others do so we just check the baby every now and then.


----------



## mr squeaks

stach_n_flash said:


> lol ill keep you all posted their due to hatch on a wensday witch is really bad for me as i have school track and a track meet the day after so i might post their birth day late
> 
> 13 days
> i dont know if we will have a track meet on thats day so it depends because were in the final two weeks and the track meet is tommarow wish me luck i placed 1st and 5th last track meet


Don't worry, we'll be here, whenever you can post!  

CONGRATULATIONS! And BEST OF LUCK IN YOUR NEXT RACES! I'm sure you will do well!


----------



## Maggie-NC

*Update*

Number 19 was born in the aviary this morning. This would be the sibling of the #17 we have in the house. Bert (a feral) and Snow (a homer) so far seem to be very happy with him. Ginger and Cappy and Augusta and Holly are still taking care of theirs.

We moved 8 of the little guys into cages (4 each) and put them in the garage this morning beside the 3 juveniles. We've kept the 4 fledglings in the house for the time being - they just don't have enough feathers and it is pretty cool here.
We didn't feed the 3 juveniles this am and each time I've checked them they hanging over the seed bowl pecking so we're hopeful they can be weaned shortly.

We've already gone through one bag of Exact and about a quarter of another bag - since Friday pm. 

They are such a joy. They are developing their own little personalities, some still a little shy, some really outgoing and exuberant. My only regret about having this many is that I can't spend quality time with any of them except #17.

We are continuing to take pictures and I'll post some as soon as I can.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the update, Maggie .. can't wait to see the pics of all these little ones. I know you have your hands plenty full right now. Sounds like all is going very well.

Terry


----------



## Feather

jazaroo said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> I am sitting here in awe.
> 
> I could not imagine having to look after and be responsible for so many young lives at once. My hat is truly off to you and your husband on the fabulous job you and he are doing for them.
> 
> Ron


Maggie, 

Ron summed up my feeling.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Maggie...or should we call you Mother Maggie?... 

Thank you for being there for all these "youngun's".

You sound quite organized and have all the babies pretty much seperated by their maturity and skills.  

I am also going to pray that the qualifying bunch of youngsters will soon graduate to self-feeders, so you can take a deep breath and relax for a moment.

I guess you are not suffering from baby withdrawal anymore, huh?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Thanks everyone and Treesa, you know what? After we get these raised I'll probably want more although one at the time.  It's funny that we got about half of our yearly quota in one fell sweep.

We just had to bring #16 inside the house. So disappointed. Augusta and Holly, who I thought would have done the best job of any of them just abandoned this little fellow. He was about 12 inches from them and so very cold. My husband brought him in and warmed him with his own body heat until I could get a warm nest going. Gave him fluids after he got warmed up and hopefully he will make it. At least he wasn't comatose like our Frosty was when we got her. I honestly don't want to put him in the same nest right now as #17 because there may be something going on with him. They are in the same aquarium but in separate nests.


----------



## Skyeking

Lady Tarheel
I honestly don't want to put him in the same nest right now as #17 because there may be something going on with him. They are in the same aquarium but in separate nests.[/QUOTE said:


> I also immediately feel the same way when a couple give up feeding and caring for a baby. It has happened many times, it's as if they know something we don't. It is still good to seperate. You are on top of things!


----------



## Maggie-NC

*More!*

At the time I made my last post, my husband had moved one egg from under Cappy (and Ginger) because they were sitting two eggs and one baby. He moved the egg under my boy Ringo and Katie (who had been Feisty's mate) then went to the store to buy another heating pad. (That is another story - didn't get it because all he could find were the kind that cut off in one -two hours.)

When he got home, he went straight to the aviary to check on the babies and the egg that he had just placed under Ringo had hatched and was cold as could be. In addition, the two eggs that had been under Pinto and Michael (yall keeping up with this cause I'm having trouble myself) had been deliberately pecked and broken open. Both had babies. He brought one to show me and it nearly broke my heart. It was the tiniest little baby pigeon, about 1" long but its head was fully formed and about the size of a pigeon fly. I can't imagine why they did this but I guess that is nature.

Don't know if #20 will make it. He is tucked in with #16 and has been fed 1 cc of probiotic and water. It will be another miracle if it does.

We sure are tired. Whew!


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> (yall keeping up with this cause I'm having trouble myself)


Not really but that's ok. LOL............I know you must be tired. Makes me tired just reading and thinking about all you two are doing. I know you are giving it your best shot though and if anyone can pull all these younguns' through, it would be you..............


----------



## Skyeking

hi Maggie,

I'm sorry to hear about the tiny one pecked out of the egg, I'm sure you are emotionally as well as physically drained about this time. 

Please get a good nights sleep and let us know how things are when you get a chance.


----------



## mr squeaks

You are on an incredible journey of saving and helping!

All of us are with you and we will be here to welcome you when you return with your updates...

WARM THOUGHTS TO HELP SUSTAIN...


----------



## TerriB

I really appreciate all the juggling you do to give these babies the best shot at a long and healthy life! So sorry for the ones that don't make it. Looking forward to your updates!


----------



## stach_n_flash

lol wow  thats alot my dad would be mad if i brought all those home  well im glad their all doing well besides #20 and the eggs that were cracked 

i placed 2nd in the 4 x4 but the team placed 3rd ive got a new photo place to take a look at my art and such take a look if you want


----------



## JGregg

There's a macmilk (pigeon milk replacement) recipe on the International Dove Society page. It looks sound to me, you might want to give it a try on #20.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/macmilk.htm


----------



## Maggie-NC

JGregg, thank you for the link. Boy, that recipe sure has a lot of things in it. I have copied it down and will see if I can find most of the items. 

We had to bring a 4th newborn into the house yesterday afternoon because although the foster parents were taking care of it, some of the other pigeons kept walking on top of the foster parents and generally causing havoc so we felt "better safe than sorry". Right now, fingers x'd, everyone is still ok. The smallest weighs 13 grams but has a lot of spunk. We put one of the small ones in with the each of the two larger babies for warmth and they are the cutest little fellows. The only baby still in the aviary is the one under Ginger and she seems to be doing fine with her. We did set the clock for 2 am to feed them last night because we were so worried about them. Great fun.

The other 12 little ones are doing well, growing feathers all over and soooo sociable. The 3 little juvvies are only being fed at night and spend half day in the aviary. They're beginning to eat pretty good.

Our dove that had canker is off metronidazole since yesterday and has finally decided to eat so she hasn't been fed for a full day and is pooping nicely. This is the only dove I have ever had that actually makes the "whirring" noise in the cage (like the sound when they get spooked outside) and is so wild that I'm really looking forward to releasing it for its own sake.

Stachnflash - that was a terrific finish - 2nd! Way to go. Tomorrow I'm going to check your art and let you know. Just too weary to do too much right now.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Michael,

Congratulations on the results of the track meet!

It sounds like you and your team did a great job!

Linda


----------



## Lin Hansen

Maggie,

Thanks for all the hard work you and your husband are doing helping these babies.....best wishes for great success!

Linda


----------



## Skyeking

I'm glad the dove with canker decided to eat on her/his own. The timing couldn't have been better, huh....one less mouth to feed..( literally) LOL


----------



## stach_n_flash

well yeah the JV team won and varsuty lost im on jv so we won  it was against El camino

and thank you for looking at my art


----------



## Maggie-NC

I'm attaching a couple of pictures of the babies. Skeeter is the one that was born the day he was taken from the attic and the others, Scooter, Scarlett and Scotty were some of the eggs taken that same day and hatched in our aviary.


----------



## Feather

God Bless you Maggie! My mother use to tell me that God had a special place in heaven for people who look after his creatures. I think we are all going to all be neighbors, but Maggie, your going to live on the hill.

Love You,
Feather


----------



## stach_n_flash

good luck their all so cut 10 days left till eggs hatch after today 9


----------



## Skyeking

The babies are adorable, Maggie...I know your really enjoying these cuties, despite the work.

Incidentally, how do you tell Scooter, Scarlett, and Scotty apart?  



Michael,

I bet you are just as  excited and anxious as ever looking at these little sweeties.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Treesa, I can't tell the little devils apart . We had to do something though to keep up with their feeding times. Husband would ask who is next and I couldn't even remember the numbers we gave them so we named them. I can distinguish Scooter because he is in the nest with Skeeter but when they all get feathers I will not be able to tell them apart. We did name one of the other 15 Santy Claus because he looks like he has a beard on his neck.

Had one more egg hatch in the aviary this morning under Augusta and Holly. Hope to keep it under them as long as possible for the crop milk but may have to take it like the other one they hatched. I think  this is #21. 

stachnflash - The babies will be here before you know it! We just love ours to pieces!


----------



## stach_n_flash

oh its so cute its going to be a heart breaker when he gets older lol well mine are so close i cant wait the inticapation keeps building  wait and wait some more


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful baby pictures, Maggie! Keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Maggie, 

The photos are just darling, you're doing a wonderful job caring for so many youngins. Good luck with all of them, boy #21, that is incredible. What are you going to do with them all once they are grown?


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, Maggie, I can't say any words better than what has already been said! You and your husband are doing such a TREMENDOUS job!

I know the forum anticipates the next installments in your continuing sagas of births and growth! Like being on a winged "roller coaster" for me. Can't wait to see what happens next! GREAT PICTURES! Thanks for the taking the TIME to keep us updated!!


Only a "few" more days, Michael...hang in there!


----------



## cooingsosweetly

*awwww!*

the cute little squabbie squabs. i wish i had the facilities to rehab that many at a time! that is amazing. You must have your hands full, and that comes with much happiness i am sure.


----------



## Maggie-NC

*Update*

Number 22 hatched today under Bert and Cosmo but we just now had to bring him in because they were not feeding it. So tiny. The others are growing like weeds.

This is a picture of the one I mentioned being so pretty. I've never seen colors like these.


----------



## JGregg

*Wow*

Goregous coloration!

Are you keeping all of them (I'd be sure to keep that one though)?


----------



## mr squeaks

Gee, Maggie, decisions, decisions! What to do, who to keep, who to release?  

Well, for now, I don't think you have to worry about that...more like, ok, who eats next?!  

The pictures, are, of course, just the grandest!


----------



## TAWhatley

That really is a beautifully colored and marked pigeon, Maggie. Congrats on your wonderful success with all these babies. 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Maggie, 

What a unique but beautiful coloured little squeaker!!! That does seem to be a very different colour pattern for a feral pigeon!

Glad to hear that they are all doing so well.


----------



## stach_n_flash

lol it looks really pretty i think if you could keep two keep that one and santa


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Maggie,

This youngster has some really incredible coloring.  

So you are up to number # 22 now? You surely have been blessed!


----------



## Poulette

Nice pigeons and lovely babies !  I love all your photos.

Suz.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Thank you all so very much. That last little one is unlike any I have ever seen. The colors are subdued and the markings themselves are just beautiful. This little guy, from day 1, has been a joy. So outgoing, first to run to you and squeaks up a storm. Of course, they're all so precious. Oddly enough, I am drawn to the biggest of this group of 12 babies because of his sweetness. He is black with white wing tips and I hope to get some more pictures up today showing them all.

The 3 juveniles spend the day in the aviary and we haven't had to feed them for about 3 days. One of those is very similar in coloring to the pretty one so it may be an older sibling. I decided to see if they would eat seed a couple of days ago and in the 12+ years we've cared for pigeons have never seen any this young go at eating like they do. We didn't have to feed 8 of them at all yesterday. I did get worried about Santy Claus because he was so stuffed but this morning he had gone down nicely. We are still feeding the 4 whose picture I posted first but I put a few seed in their cage and they are pecking around. They're still just too little to go it on their own.

The 5 little ones are doing well. The two older ones, Skeeter and Scooter, are now over 100 grams and are being fed about every 3 1/2 hours and are up to 15 cc per feeding. The next 2, Scarlett and Scotty, are nearing 60 grams and get about 8 cc per feeding every 3 hours. The little #22, born just yesterday, is 12 grams and gets about 1 1/2 cc every two hours. He is in the nest with Scarlett and Scotty and scoots under them like a jackrabbit. We got up at 2:30 this morning to give him some food and wound up giving all 5 a meal.

We still have 6 eggs in the aviary but I somehow doubt there will be any more.

We will probably release the 3 juvvies in about 2-3 weeks and the others will probably go in about 4-6 weeks but it just depends on their overall condition and the weather. Yesterday we put 2 of the original 8 in the aviary for a couple of hours. They still can't fly but seemed to enjoy the sunshine and larger accommodations.

Let me know if I am getting boring.


----------



## mr squeaks

*Let me know if I am getting boring*.

Surely, you jest!  That will be the day! As a nosy member, my nose is always ready for news and updates!

I know the rest of the members feel the same way. We are "growing" with your group by proxy! We need to know how we are doing!!  

Keep 'em comin'!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

I'm attaching a picture of the two youngest. Skip was born yesterday and Sammy about 3 days ago. We had to bring Sammy in from the aviary because Augusta & Holly stopped sitting on him. At least he did have a few days crop milk.


----------



## Reti

Maggie, the pics are just great. What lovely babies.
How do you manage with so many little ones? How do you remember when to feed and whom and how much LOL?
The most I had at one time were four babies and I needed to make charts not to get confused and forget somebody.

Great job uou did with all those babies.

Reti


----------



## TerriB

Such sweet babies!! I really enjoy the updates you provide. Your organizational skills are very impressive!


----------



## phyll

It's a joy to follow this thread & see all these precious babies.

Your unusually colored pigeon looks like a painting.

Maggie, you really should post pictures about 2 or 3 times a day. Afterall, what else do you have to do?
Just kidding.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Maggie,

I don't know where you find the time to update and show pictures, but I have to tell you how much I appreciate it. I look forward to this thread and every new post from you!  

You must run the baby nursery on a tight schedule to enable you to feed them all, but I'm sure there is always times for cuddles.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Boring?*

Never boring, Maggie, never boring.

If you would ever ramble and mumble, that would be fully understandable. I look forward to all your posts on the little ones. I am unable to reply to all the posts on the forums, and sometimes have to skim read some posts, and often get totally confused and scrambled as to what is going on where, but this website is more fun than any other I have run across.

(Well, newsoftheweird.com is fun, but a different kind of fun).

By the way, why do all the ex-military Pigeon Talk members like to hang around so much in General Discussions?


----------



## Maggie-NC

*Today's Update*

Reti, the only way I can keep up with feeding is to keep a log. Even then, it gets confusing because if the phone rings or someone comes I may forget to log in the last feeding and who I fed but I do try to write it down just as soon as I finish. They are so different in age that it seems we feed one and its time to feed another. Thank goodness the older 8 are now eating seed. I have never seen anything to equal it. I told my husband I thought I'd need to call for help when I put fresh seed in their cages around 3 pm. They are so cute, all trying to get to the food first. We're still feeding the other 4 three times a day but their schedule is pretty easy to remember. It's the 6 babies that it is hard to keep up with.

I'm attaching a picture that shows all 6 of the little ones - Skeeter & Scooter are the 2 largest, then Scarlett and Scotty, then Sammy that we brought in the house yesterday and lastly little Skip, 3 days old. I still worry about him because he is the most fragile but he likes to burrow under Sammy.

Larry, beats me about the ex-military folks  .


----------



## Pidgey

What a lovable mess!

Just looking at the picture, though, how have you kept them from pooping? I've never been able to do that!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

That picture would make a GREAT puzzle question: HOW MANY PIGEONS??  If you hadn't told us, don't know if I would have guessed correctly!

Pidgey: they probably ALL pooped just AFTER the picture was taken!


----------



## george simon

*Out It On The Show Bird Foram:::::::::::::::::::*

[QUOTE=Lady Tarheel
This is a picture of the one I mentioned being so pretty. I've never seen colors like these.
HI MAGGIE,Just saw the picture think it may an OPAL checker,but not sure.You should post that picture on the show bird foram,as the show people are into colcr,It could also be a brown checker. Brown is the least dominant of the three major colors,red is the most dominant, and blue/black is next in line ,and brown being last.Please post that picture on that show bird foram. GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Maggie,

What a lovely pile of pigeons.

Thanks for sharing this huggible bunch!


----------



## Maggie-NC

George, thank you. I'll post there tomorrow. Oddly enough one of the 3 juveniles that came in with all of these is similar in coloring but not as striking. Also, the majority of the 22 are mostly black which is unusual for us because we usually get checkers or bars and so far we only have 2 blue bars in the bunch. They all look so much alike it is hard to tell them apart. A few of the black ones do have white wing tips.


----------



## Maggie-NC

*New Baby*

Number 23 hatched this morning in the aviary!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Lady Tarheel said:


> Number 23 hatched this morning in the aviary!



Oh my Maggie, theire numbers just keep growing!!!!  LOL. The latest pictures are adorable, they all look like vibrant, healthy, and just precious youngsters. You're doing a fab-tastic job on caring for so many. These orphans are so lucky to have been found by your friend and then taken to you for care.


----------



## george simon

*Have Seen That Color:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

MAGGIE,I went back to a post by SYMBRO,made on the 19th of APRIL . He posted a picture of a bird that he has that looks much like the color of the bird you posted in post #72. I still think that you should post that picture on the show bird forum. While your bird is much prettier the color is the same Check it out if you have the time.I still feel its a brown or a brown opel. GEORGE


----------



## stach_n_flash

wow your doing such a great job with them maggie  mine hatch on monday so i have 2 days left to wait i cant wait


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi George, wow, the color is almost identical isn't it? Thank you for the info. Now, the larger juvenile I mentioned that we have in the aviary looks similar to one of the birds in his first picture. I sure would love to see the parents because there just has to be a "wandering" show bird somewhere in the mixture.
I'm going to post on the show pigeon forum today.

Michael, I'm really looking forward to your babies hatching. Maybe at least one will be tucked under mama or papa when you get home from school Monday .
Our little ones are growing like weeds. Our last little baby, 4 days old, has just opened one eye and the other is beginning to open. We love them a lot.


----------



## mr squeaks

Maggie, how many more are you expecting to hatch?

My hat is off to you! You are truly "Mother" Maggie of the pigeonworld!

As always, hugs and kisses to all!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Thanks Shi, we're not sure if any of the 5 remaining eggs will hatch. The one that hatched yesterday surprised me but my husband thinks there will be more.

They are true miracle babies and so very sweet.


----------



## feralpigeon

Oh, boys, Maggie, I was gone for a little bit and this thread is just _exploding with babies!!_  

I will take the name of this thread to heart and be very careful about thinking about babies, and as for you, you've just got the thoughts on your brain right now so I don't see much relief in sight for you, lol.

Beautiful pictures, and what a labor of love that you and your husband are putting into all of this. And the odds of a pest control man, rescuing babies/eggs from a 'crack house' and them showing up on your doorstep, it was sooo meant to be.

Keep those pictures rollin' in....

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC

We took 8 out to the smaller aviary about an hour ago to mingle with the 3 juvvies. Of course, they're too young to fly but all 6 huddled into a little group for awhile then started moving around. They saw me outside the aviary and the little opal one and another ran as fast as they could to me as if to say "get me out of here". They were trying to climb the wire. My husband stayed with them about 20 minutes and they were climbing his pants to get in his lap.

In the larger aviary, Ginger's baby sits in his corner, erect as a little statue with mama patrolling in front of him. We watched Snow, our male homer, doing his day duty with his foster baby who is one day old. He was feeding the baby while we were out there.

The other 4 from the initial group are still in the garage but they have not had to be fed at all today but we will probably feed them tonight. They are the ones who are shown in the 1st picture we posted when they were squabs. We are soooo happy. That leaves just the six that we have in the house. I get tired just thinking about it.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the wonderful updates, Maggie. You and your husband are doing just an awesome job of raising all these little 'uns! Pictures, pictures, pictures .. we need more baby pictures!  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

*Update*

 Number 24 arrived this afternoon. Being fostered by Bert (feral hen) and Snow (white homer). They also have another baby hatched a few days ago. Ginger's baby is still sitting up like a little general surveying the troops and mama is patrolling in front of him like she is daring anyone to mess with him.

Found out this afternoon that hubby forgot to switch out a real egg for a dummy under Cosmo and Cookie so we may be real grandma and grandpa in a few weeks. I can understand him forgetting with all the babies hatching.

Put 8 out in the aviary Sat with the 3 juveniles, they stayed in a football huddle most of the time and when we went out to bring them in my husband sat the carrier on the ground and 7 of them ran into it. They are so cute. 

Tried 4 of the squabs with the syringe technique where you put the food in and let them eat on their own. Scared the daylights out of me. They stuck their entire beaks in up to their eyes and slurped like we had never fed them. I wanted to get some regular seed in them so ground some up and mixed with the Exact. I've worried all afternoon about did I overfeed or did they slurp some down their airway. Sure will be glad when they are eating seed like all the others.


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow! Another eventful day, huh, Maggie? I'm sure you are dog tired from all the mothering of the little ones, but I know how wonderful it is to see them growing up strong and healthy .. makes it all worth it.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash

maggie i love all your birds their soo cute a big happy bunch 

theirs bad news none of the eggs hatched today so i have to wait til tommarow


----------



## Lin Hansen

Oh boy, Michael....you just might wake up to a pleasant surprise!

Hope so!

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## Feather

Hi Maggie,

I have been trying to stay off of P.T. until I finish my finals. I haven't been doing too good, have I?

While I was in class this evening, I thought of you and all those babies. I just had to peek in to see how you were doing. 

Amazingly it looks like you have everything under control.

You and your husband should be in the book of records.

You are so gracious, you actually make it sound like fun.

Best Wishes,
Feather


----------



## phyll

Maggie, of all the threads we've had, this one's gotta be one of the most uplifting. You guys are wonderful.
I can just picture the babies running to your husband for safety. What a great feeling!
When I think of Ginger I want to cry, I'm SO happy for her.

PLEASE keep the pictures coming.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking

Lady Tarheel said:


> Number 24 arrived this afternoon. Being fostered by Bert (feral hen) and Snow (white homer). They also have another baby hatched a few days ago.
> 
> Found out this afternoon that hubby forgot to switch out a real egg for a dummy under Cosmo and Cookie so we may be real grandma and grandpa in a few weeks. I can understand him forgetting with all the babies hatching.



...and the blessings continue! 

You are up to your eyeballs  in babies, how busy you must be, but happily so.

I know all about forgetting to switch out eggs!


----------



## Maggie-NC

*Update*

Well, this is just the greatest thing. Number 25, and the last, made his debut sometime last night or this morning. Also, the "oopsie baby" made his debut. We should be able to identify the oopsie baby when feathers come in because his papa Cosmo is a show pigeon, white and brown with spooky eyes, and his mama Cookie is a white and brown/black feral. Cosmo came to us from a neighbor who raises different kinds of pigeons and the parents wouldn't raise him. He was 2-3 days old. After he got a couple months old, our neighbor had two baby homer hatchlings also in trouble so I made a deal with him (actually twisted his arm) that if he'd let us keep Cosmo we'd raise his little homers. Worked out really well.

So, that makes the grand total from the crack house at 25 little souls. Three eggs didn't hatch - 2 were pecked open by our own birds in the aviary (both had babies in them) and one was shoved out of a nest and stayed cold too long to be viable. It has been about 18 days so that means some of the eggs had just been layed either the day before or the day they were taken out. Pretty remarkable.

I just have to say that I have, absolutely, the best husband in the world. I told him this morning that all those egg babies owe their lives to him. He was the one who wanted our friend to bring all the eggs to us and he rushed them straight to the aviary and started placing them under our pigeons. He has watched them like a hawk and if one had been pushed aside or was not being cared for would grab them up and bring them in. He has fed all of them with a syringe. He never complained for the few nights we'd set the clock and get up at 1 or 2 am to feed the newborns because they were extra frail. Ordinarily, we don't feed during the night but at least two of the babies needed extra care. He is a caring person.


----------



## Pidgey

Lady Tarheel said:


> I just have to say that I have, absolutely, the best husband in the world.


So, does this mean... that no matter how hard I try, I could never be anything but...

Pidgey the Second-Best?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well..........To Lin you're probably the best.


----------



## Pidgey

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well..........To Lin you're *probably* the best.



Gosh... that's... generous?

Pidgey the Probably-Better-Than-Second-Best-But-Then-Again-Maybe-Not-Or-Worse


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey said:


> So, does this mean... that no matter how hard I try, I could never be anything but...
> 
> Pidgey the Second-Best?


Why, Pidgey,
Are you offering to be Maggie's second husband ? Is that just so you can get to her new babies, or just to drive the poor gal over the edge 
Daryl
Do any of you know how difficult it is to type when you have a pigeon running up and down your are, from fingertip to shoulder, and when he gets to the hand, he has to add his input by pecking at keyboard. Ping's trying to say "Hi" to everyone on here.


----------



## Pidgey

pigeonmama said:


> Why, Pidgey,
> Are you offering to be Maggie's second husband ? Is that just so you can get to her new babies, or just to drive the poor gal over the edge
> Daryl


Don't start with me, Yank! 

I'll have you know that Lady Tarheel is a True Southerner and we stick together even IF the best I could ever hope to be was probably second best!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Daryl, I'm sure I'm old enough to be his mama! I can't think of having a better son than our Pidgey!

Just went out to the aviary to check on the babies. All is well but Cosmo is having to share with Cookie the honors of sitting the babies. When I first looked, Cosmo and Cookie were side by side on the nest but after I checked the juvvies in the small aviary and went back to the other aviary, Cookie was sitting on top of Cosmo! Cosmo was trying to feed one of them with about 450 grams sitting atop him. They are so funny.


----------



## feralpigeon

Lady Tarheel said:


> .....
> 
> So, that makes the grand total from the crack house at 25 little souls. .... Pretty remarkable.
> 
> *Very remarkable, when you think there was a house of humans doing themselves in w/crack, yet all of these eggs/babies just busting @ the seams wanting to enjoy life.*
> 
> I just have to say that I have, absolutely, the best husband in the world. I told him this morning that all those egg babies owe their lives to him. He was the one who wanted our friend to bring all the eggs to us and he rushed them straight to the aviary and started placing them under our pigeons. He has watched them like a hawk and if one had been pushed aside or was not being cared for would grab them up and bring them in. He has fed all of them with a syringe. He never complained for the few nights we'd set the clock and get up at 1 or 2 am to feed the newborns because they were extra frail. Ordinarily, we don't feed during the night but at least two of the babies needed extra care. He is a caring person.


*What a lovely tribute to your husband and his compassionate and nurturing qualities. It's no wonder that you two make such a great team.* 

fp


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey said:


> Don't start with me, Yank!
> 
> I'll have you know that Lady Tarheel is a True Southerner and we stick together even IF the best I could ever hope to be was probably second best!
> 
> Pidgey


O.K., Pidgey 
Whatever you say 
Daryl


----------



## stach_n_flash

well the eggs didnt hatch tismorning or tis after noon so i went back in the callender counted all the days and it turns out ive been tring to get out of a few days lol i think i miss counted because i was tiered after the track meet so yeah ther not going to hatch till tommarow and i thought the egs might have died because of problems under the shell so papa bird let me touch the top of the egg and their was a pulse in one of them i didnt want to touch them to much as to disturbe them so i took my hand out right away but i was so thrilled i even went to be earlly to see if their were any peeps in the nest when i woke u and i was bumbed the whole day when their was no peep  

well their hatching tommarow{knock on wood} 

lost of hope going into these eggs im surprised they havnt just cracked open under pressure of me wanting them out soo bad haha j/k well their hatching soon so ...

best wishes to you in your husband you have a lot of work cut out for you both so good luck


----------



## Maggie-NC

Michael, thank you so much. Don't give up on your birds though. I posted on your thread that they may even come tonight. I didn't realize they could be born during the night but ours must have because they were out there bright and early this morning.

I remember when we first started rehabbing pigeons that we had to carry some over during the winter and naturally they grew quite abit during that time. Two of them mated and when the first egg was laid (in our dining room!) in their cage I was so happy that I called our relatives, friends, neighbors, etc.  It was a big event for me - now I don't get as excited but kinda wish I did.


----------



## stach_n_flash

no mater how many times they lay their eggs i get excited  i havnt giving up yet 

i cant wait for them to hatch  i think when i get my job this summer and buy the loft for $598 im going to set up to boxes just in case i decide i want to be a very small pigeon rehabe center in vista cali  notice how i said very small


----------



## stach_n_flash

lol well no1 posted again i hope all is going well for you i know you heard already but my pigeons egg hatched thank you for the congradulations i need to buy grit even though i dont have money right now im going to make room and time for it i have too


----------



## mr squeaks

Maggie, you and your husband are truly blessed! You are true partners and that can be so rare...

Will continue to watch for updates on all the babies that owe their lives to you both!

My heart and very best CONGRATULATIONS go out to you!

Hugs, scratches, kisses and love to you all !!


----------



## Feather

Maggie,

Before this day slipped away, I wanted to wish you and your husband a Happy Mother’s Day. So that I don’t offend him, why don’t you wish him a Happy Nurturer Day for me.

Gee…while I am at it...Happy Nurturer Day to all my brothers and sisters on this forum.

Feather


----------



## stach_n_flash

happy mothers day every one  if you have or had a pigeon/ bird kid or dog your a mom today so 

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO EVERYONE


----------



## Maggie-NC

Thank yall so much.  

We feel blessed. Truly. All 25 are growing like weeds and have such terrific personalities. We wormed the 3 juveniles on Saturday and will worm them again on the 27th with possible release the 28th. We hope to release them in the same area they came from so they can get back in with the original flock. They are flying really well.

Last Saturday we put 12 of the babies in the small aviary with the 3 juvvies and let them get some rays and more space to flap around. I went out to "visit" and could barely get in the door because they were all flapping to get to me. I sat down with them and they were all over me, squealing and flapping and running around. Talk about that "mushy" feeling! They are just the cutest little fellows.

They stay in the garage and when we change their cages and food bowls they are so active you can hardly get their bowls in the cages. The two older ones of the 12 can now fly. My husband lets them fly in the garage while he changes their cage so as soon as the nights get to at least 60 degrees we'll let them stay in the aviary. We've only named two of them so far in the garage - the pretty one whose picture I posted is named Lady and her cage mate is Tramp. (Original, huh?) Well, I forgot we have named Santy Claus. 

The six that we have in the house, 5 from the eggs we put under our pijjies, and the newborn our friend brought to us, are really growing. The smallest who hatched last week is getting feathers already but still stays in a nest with the next smallest. The other 4 are now in regular cages. Our family room couch is where we keep them during the day and it is full. Their names are Skeeter, Scooter, Scarlett, Scotty, Skip (the little one) and Sammy.

The 5 in the aviary are still being well tended by their foster parents and are getting very big. Ginger's baby (we named him Gingersnap) is really big but Ginger and Cappy still stand guard. The other 4 are still small but doing well.

We had really, really bad weather here yesterday. There were 6 tornados in central NC and we had hail for about 15 minutes that was the size of a quarter to half-dollar. Almost covered the ground. Last night it rained about 1 3/4" and we worried about the aviary getting wet. My husband went out to check after all the storms had moved through and everything was dry, thank goodness. Never saw hail like that. I know it scared the pigeons but we had closed all their doors so they were safe. Our visiting cockatiel went bonkers though because it sounded like bombs going off on the roof.

Thank you again for your warm well wishes.


----------



## TAWhatley

What a tremendous job you and your husband have done with all these babies, Maggie! Got any new pics?

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Some pictures. The one with 4 are the babies I showed in the very first picture the day they came out of the crack house. Also, just look at how Skp and Sammy are growing.


----------



## Skyeking

My goodness, Maggie those 4 babies have really grown. I love it when they are that age.

Skip and Sammy have really changed also  wow. 

They all looks well fed and happy!


----------



## mr squeaks

They look just great Maggie!

I know it's really going to be hard to let them go!

Heard about storms in your area and also New England area! Glad you are OK!

Don't have hail much around here. In fact, our temps are now THREE digits. oh lucky us...Probably nothing cooler til LATE Fall!! 

Trade you sun for some rain (no hail, though)!


----------



## Maggie-NC

*Progress Report*

Just want everyone to know the little guys are doing fine.

The first 12 we got in are now spending all day in the aviary but going into the garage at night. Looks like we'll be able to leave them in the aviary full time by the weekend. We're still having temps in the high 40's at night and that's too cold for them. Went to check on them this pm and all of them were on perches, with no more wagging and flapping for us. They all squeal and act just like babies when we bring them in at night though.

The 3 juvvies are doing well. Still hope to release them this weekend.

The 5 babies in the aviary are growing so fast. Ginger's baby, Snap, looks full grown and did fly to the tallest perch this am when we cleaned out the aviary. He doesn't often wander far from his corner though. The other 4 get together during the day but will separate in the pm - don't know why. Saw our foster father homer "Snow" feed all four this afternoon. It was so sweet. The "oops" baby is definitely an "oops" because he looks just like our pigeon Cosmo. 

Our 6 "in house" are also growing up so fast. The "baby" Skip now weighs about 235 grams and I caught him pecking at seed today. We're trying to wean the 4 older ones but still feed them all at least 2 x day and Skip and Sammy get fed 3 x day (apx 40 cc per feed!).

I have a lot of pictures if I can ever get time to work on them.


----------



## mr squeaks

Everything sounds just GREAT, Maggie!!

We'll be waitin' - patiently - for the pics...


----------



## TerriB

Your abundance of babies are progressing very well. Looking forward to pictures of the whole clan!


----------



## JGregg

Maggie, you said the babies came from a crack house?! How the heck did that happen?


----------



## Maggie-NC

The pest control man said it was a vacant, old, apartment house and it was being used for drugs. Said they found crack pipes and other stuff on door ledges and other places.

Forgot to add - the house is being renovated, I believe he said, as a half-way house for people.


----------



## TerriB

Lady Tarheel said:


> ...the house is being renovated, I believe he said, as a half-way house for people.


What an excellent use for the house. And you are the half-way house for the pigeons!


----------



## Maggie-NC

*Antics in the aviary*

The four babies in the aviary are up to mischief. Their nests are on the ground since we don't have the facilities for nest boxes and the nests were about 6' apart. Sometime last week the four started socializing with each other, waddling back and forth between nests. It appears that the parents are now taking turns feeding all four - doesn't matter if the baby is theirs or not. Oddly, the hens are feeding them just as much as the males.

Last night when my husband was closing the aviaries for the night the babies were all piled up in one nest but Cookie (hen) wanted to feed them and Bert (the other hen) wouldn't let her and they started fighting. Hubby moved Cookie's babies back to their nest and before he got out the door, the little "oops" baby who actually belongs to Cosmo and Cookie hightailed it back to the others. The hens started fighting again so we finally got a container and put the oops baby and its sibling in it. Within a minute the sibling was out and on his way back to the other nest. We put him back in again and this time he stayed, we think, for the night. This morning they were both out again. They sure can move fast even tho they're so small.

When we put fresh food out this am, two of the babies waddled over, climbed into the seed bowl and were pecking like crazy. 

Kids.......you gotta love them.


----------



## TerriB

Wow, what a juggling act with all those babies! It's interesting that they seem to naturally form groups of similarly aged youngsters. Just a bit hard on the parents who aren't done raising them.


----------



## Feather

Maggie,

This is so cute. Keeps you guys busy, and of coarse the fosterparents who are trying to wean them. I have some that keep crawling (falling) out of their nest and joining 2 others that are closer to the ground. They all cuddle together in a box on the ground. When any adult goes in the coop they all attack it...peep peep peep. 

They are precious, but I am still in awe of what you and your husband have done.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh, Maggie, that's hysterical. I was laughing so hard picturing you guys running around as much as the young 'uns!

Of course, I can sit and laugh away while you guys are doing all the work!  

So glad to hear everything is going well!


----------



## Maggie-NC

*Progress Report*

Just got a call from my husband. He took the 3 juvvies to the same location where we got them from and released them this morning. He said that, of course, they took off in a direction he didn't want them to but when he circled the block saw Choco, the brown one, sitting on top of the house and there were other pigeons around.

They only had to be hand fed about 3 days after we got them and then started eating on their own.

We didn't get to know these 3 as well as the other 22 but they were quite beautiful. We gave them their 2nd worming yesterday and their weight was really good - 1 weighed 370 grams and the other 2 weighed 360 grams. They could fly well and had stopped squealing. When we had them in the carrier before leaving they were roo-cooing to each other.

Today, the aviary will be cleaned out and we'll move the original 12 in there permanently (until release) and that will leave the 6 babies the only ones left in the garage. Whew!

My husband commented that this is the worst part - releasing them. You can only do your best to have them as healthy as possible and hope they make it.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the wonderful update, Maggie. I know how hard it is to let them go when they are ready. Many thanks to you and your husband for giving all these youngsters such a wonderful start in life.

Terry


----------



## Feather

Bless You Maggie!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT GOING MAGGIE and HUSBAND (what IS his name?)!! 

CONTINUED BEST WISHES FOR SUCCESSFUL RELEASES AND A LONG AND HAPPY LIFE FOR THE RELEASED !!  

Of course, continued updates are mandatory...


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Maggie,

I'm sure it is a bittersweet moment releasing those youngsters, and has to be the hardest part of the job when raising them.

I will say a prayer for them, that they enjoy a happy and healthy life out in the wild.

Thank you for the update, and all your wonderful care of these youngsters.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Maggie, 

I can imagine releasing them is the hardest part. You've spent time nuturing them and seeing that they are healthy then to let them go into the wild and uncertainty. Hopefully this has given them the edge that they need to start life on good footing and that is what you did..gave them a great start. We all wish and hope that these 3 youngsters do well and thrive on their own.

Sorry that it's such a bittersweet event for you and your husband.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, it really is very hard. But releasing these 3 was a breeze compared to what we'll go through when we release our "babies". I am already dreading it. I spent some time in the aviary with the original 12 and the 6 babies today and they are still squeaking and crawling or landing on us. 

I am attaching a picture of the 3 we released today.


----------



## kittypaws

Maggie,

It must be very hard for you especially the babies that you rear from squeakers - I guess you can't help worrying how they will get on in the big wide world, but I guess ferals, healthy ferals need to go back to the wild.

Hey on the bright side for the pigeons, when some move out for release, you have room for some more needy guys and gals!!!!  

You are doing a fab job there Maggie, you and hubby.

Tania xx


----------



## Feather

Maggie,

How far do you take them when you release them? My problem is....mine all come home. I don't take them very far though....I guess it is to let them know if they can't make it in this big cruel world they can always come home.

Have a wonderful day Maggie,
Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Sweet Feather

We usually take them about 7 miles from home (across town) and so far none have come back.

But these 3 were taken back to the exact location they came from which is a residential area. We felt they would be able to integrate back into their original flock and hopefully, mama and papa will recognize them.

You have a great day too.


----------



## Maggie-NC

*Update*

Our babies have grown up. We put the last six in the aviary Sunday and they spent their first night out there. We had gone to dinner with some friends and a bad storm came up which probably scared them but they were fine when we came home. The "littlest", Skip, weighed in at 288 grams yesterday when we brought him in to check on him and he can get on the high perches with the others. We have not fed them for three days and they are going down to the floor to eat with the original 12.

The 3 remaining foster babies and our "oops" baby are still in the large aviary with our pigeons that raised them. They can fly and have started socializing more - at least with the pigeons but definitely not us. Wild as all get out. Oddly, they are smaller than the babies we hand raised. We need to move them in with the other babies but right now the small aviary is at full capacity.

The original 12 are so sweet. Some are wilder than the others. We have about 5 that still swarm all over us when we go in the aviary. Also, in that group are some of the most beautiful ferals I've ever seen. There are two that are not checkers but are mostly black with grey markings unlike any I've ever seen. I hope to get pictures of them soon. They were in the group of the 4 babies that I first posted their pic. It's amazing how they change in looks as they mature. Our opal baby (we're keeping) is just as sweet as she is beautiful. We will be moving her in with the "keepers" as soon as she matures a little more. I don't want our older birds picking on her.

I am suffering from the empty nest syndrome. Their next step will be to release them, probably in a few weeks. Depends on them and the weather. We just don't release if they're still squeaking or if it is too hot or too dry.


----------



## Lovebirds

ALL OF THAT AND NO PICTURES????? 

Just kidding. Sounds like you did a FANTASTIC job. Look forward to the pictures for sure........those little dark ones sound like dark checks, which is a color we see in the racing homers all the time. I especially want to see the little opal one again. I love different colors and we've had them all at one time or another but never an opal. That would take a certain mating I guess, which we don't have......


----------



## Skyeking

Lady Tarheel said:


> I am suffering from the empty nest syndrome. Their next step will be to release them, probably in a few weeks. Depends on them and the weather. We just don't release if they're still squeaking or if it is too hot or too dry.


hi Maggie,

I'm glad to hear the babies are growing up and graduating!

I know it is hard seeing them go, but you have done your utmost "bestest" to insure their survival and a happy and healthy life. ...and then again you never know when you will get more little sweeties.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Maggie, 

Thanks for the update on this bunch. Sounds like you did VERY well with them and they are going to do well when released. I can just imagine that you're feeling the "empty nest" syndrome now, literally with all those pigeons out of the nest

Good luck, yes get pictures when you can, we'd love to see some of these unusual markings and colours. Also, let us know when and how the release goes when it's time.


----------

